# NJ: Anybody with Vag-Com



## vdubkidd96 (Nov 8, 2012)

i have a 2003 audi allroad i want to do the mod when you hold the unlock button windows and sunroof open or anyone know what cable to get and if the free vagcom software can do that? thanks


----------

